# Crye JPC vs JPC 2.0



## The Accountant (Mar 14, 2018)

I'm looking to replace my 5.11 TacTec because I need to replace it with a multicam/coyote color. I was originally going to grab the new multicam 5.11 TacTec but I realized the Crye JPC (1.0) is a whopping $18 more. So lends me to believe that would probably be a better buy. 

However.. with that said and looking at the two offered. Does anyone have any insight as to why I should spend that extra $100+ on the 2.0? Which I think is just having zippers for a back panel? I'm thinking the extra cash would be better spent on MOLLE add-ons for the JPC (1.0) 

Thanks for any insight folks.


----------



## 256 (Mar 14, 2018)

Just to throw a wrench in your thinking, have you looked at the Velocity Systems (SCARAB) offerings? It’s a little cheaper than the Crye JPC 2.0. I’m a big fan of the SCARAB because the shoulder straps are on small d-rings which allows them to stay off your traps, very comfortable.


----------



## DA SWO (Mar 14, 2018)

Do you need a Jump-able Plate Carrier?


----------



## The Accountant (Mar 14, 2018)

256 said:


> Just to throw a wrench in your thinking, have you looked at the Velocity Systems (SCARAB) offerings? It’s a little cheaper than the Crye JPC 2.0. I’m a big fan of the SCARAB because the shoulder straps are on small d-rings which allows them to stay off your traps, very comfortable.



I'll look into it thanks


----------



## The Accountant (Mar 14, 2018)

DA SWO said:


> Do you need a Jump-able Plate Carrier?



No. Even though I'm still jumping, I don't see any reason I'd be wearing a PC during a jump.


----------



## policemedic (Mar 14, 2018)

Whatever you decide, Crye is changing their pricing structure soon so you may want to make a move sooner than later.


----------



## Hillclimb (Mar 15, 2018)

what was the previous price? JPC 2.0 looks to be 241 now. that's not bad


----------

